# Mission Valley FT



## Casey A (May 31, 2011)

Any info on the Mission Valley FT would be appreciated. Especially the Amateur!


----------



## Rig (Mar 1, 2005)

UOduk84 said:


> Any info on the Mission Valley FT would be appreciated. Especially the Amateur!


Amateur will finis land series' tomorrow morning with 15 dogs, starting at 8 a.m. 

The test is a difficult interrupted triple with a mongo long retired bird with a lot of terrain to get there, an out of order flyer, and a big swing to the LBD (not retired). Instructions are: Get 1 mark, receive on the mat for the blind (a different place than the mat for the marks) then run a blind off the back of the LBD, the receive on the mat for the marks and retrieve the other two marks. The judges are getting plenty of answers.


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Unofficial Call backs to the Open land blind:

49 dogs are back

3, 4, 7, 8, 9, 10, 11, 14, 16, 18, 20, 21, 22, 23, 24, 25, 27, 28, 30, 31, 32, 35, 36, 38, 40, 41, 42, 46, 47, 48, 49, 51, 52, 53, 54, 55, 58, 59, 60, 61, 62, 64, 66, 67, 68, 69, 71, 72, 74

Land blind will be in the same area as the marks, 8:00 am, starting #14

Florence


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

The Open ran one series today - a land triple with two retired. The first bird down was the long one up the middle at about 350 yards thrown left to right from one tree to in front of another. Second bird down was way to the left thrown left to right in front of what looked like a ditch. The flyer was on the right also thrown left to right with the flyer and the mark on the left each about 200 yards according to the judges. The long mark landed nearly in line with a dead fallen tree that was just behind the flyer gunners, so the line to the long mark was very tight to them. Many dogs went wide to the left on the way to the long mark to avoid the tightness and ended up behind the long gunner before curving in to the mark. At one point, the wind was blowing the scent from the flyer across the line to the long mark and the dogs broke down and hunted there. As a result, there were some handles and pickups. I was at the Derby when they did the callbacks so I hope someone else can post them.

Thank you, Florence. I see that you posted the callbacks as I was typing my description.


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Very Unofficial Amatuer update

They should be done for the day, resuming tomorrow morning at 8:00 am with test dog and 15 running dogs to complete the land series. 

Rotation for the next series will be #34.

Florence


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

The Derby finished three series - a land double, and combo land and water double, and a water double. I was at the Am when they did callbacks. I hope someone else can post.


----------



## joannefitzpatrick (Aug 23, 2010)

Does anyone have any news on the trial today? Has the Derby finished, any results?


----------



## RetrieversONLINE (Nov 24, 2005)

joannefitzpatrick said:


> Does anyone have any news on the trial today? Has the Derby finished, any results?



I heard the last series was a tough one. Oakridgertvr Made My Day( "Maddie") smoked it and won. 

Congrats Nancy White who handled and Cindy Gunzer who has played a major role!

I picked this pup (out of my Ghillie) and drove it out to Nancy just over a year ago. By all accounts, watch out for this youngster-youngest dog at trial!


WAHOO Nancy!


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Call backs to Open water marks:

10, 11, 16, 18, 20, 21, 23, 24, 25, 27, 32, 35, 38, 40, 42, 46, 53, 54, 62, 66, 69, 71, 72, 74

24 dogs back

Florence


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

After a very long and difficult water blind with a no-see-um angled entry and two points and two dikes to cross, the Unofficial Amateur callbacks to the 4th series are:

1,2,3,8,24,26,31,34,38,50,53,61,63,64,65,66

16 dogs


----------



## dekellum (Sep 7, 2010)

Does anyone have the Open call backs for 4th series?


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

The Open callbacks are posted above.


----------



## dekellum (Sep 7, 2010)

*Open Call backs for 4th series?*

Could someone help me with the Open Call backs for 4th series?


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

dekellum said:


> Could someone help me with the Open Call backs for 4th series?


Read post 9 on page one of this thread.


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

Fournett seems to be in over his head.

Whoops, wrong thread...


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

John Robinson said:


> Fournett seems to be in over his head.


If he's running a FT, I'll bet he is...;-)


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Open Results:

1st - Rocki - Kellum/Remien
2nd - Kid - Howard
3rd - Mick - Rasmuson
4th - Freedom - Latta and Cadmus/Pleasant
RJ - Skyy - Woodyard

JAM's - 10,11,21,25,35,38,42,53,69,74


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Amateur Results:

1st - Kid - Howard
2nd - Osa - Cornell (Qualifies for National)
3rd - Mozart - Dahlheim
4th - Abbey - Morrison
RJ - Billy Ray - Christie

JAM's: 3,8,26,34,38,50,53,63,64,66


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Qualifying Results:

1st - Crystal - Macartney/Erhardt
2nd - Snack Bar - Christensen/Remien
3rd - Jenny - Bly
4th - Bobbi Jo - Beck/Pleasant
RJ - Azul - Schlosser/Pleasant

JAM's: 7,10,11,16,18,22,25


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Derby Results:

1st - Maddie - White/Gunzer
2nd - Grimm - Gray/Henry
3rd - Scarlet - Fitzpatrick/Pleasant
4th - Riff Raff - Latta/Pleasant
RJ - Chance - Coleman

JAM's: 13,19,20,22


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Judy Myers said:


> Open Results:
> 
> 1st - Rocki - Kellum/Remien
> 2nd - Kid - Howard
> ...





Judy Myers said:


> Amateur Results:
> 
> 1st - Kid - Howard
> 2nd - Osa - Cornell (Qualifies for National)
> ...



The win and the Open 2nd should Qualify Kid for the 2015 National Amateur..Congrats to owner Ms Valerie Martin, substitute handler Dr Breck Howardand trainer Don Remien


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Bon, I think you are right. Breck wasn't there at the awards to connect the dots for us.


----------

